# Polishing plastics?



## billbros (Oct 30, 2011)

Well after looking through the kawasaki picture thread i realized that you guys have alot cleaner newer looking plastics then mine... Is there any kind of wax or polish you use to get these machine to shine like new, somewhat? Or is it just the camera filtering out the blemishes?


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

After you clean your quad put some tire shine on her. Makes her look good and covers all the small scratchs. Filthyredneck even uses regular baby oil.


----------



## billbros (Oct 30, 2011)

Oh ok thats good to know. Probably helps when washing it off too.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

baby oil works wonders


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

For some reason, when I pressure wash mine.... The tire shine doesn't stick to the plastics at all, looks good for 10 mins, but after that all you see is droplets of the tire shine on the plastics:thinking: I use turtle f21 and Turtle Ice tire shine. Maybe it doesn't work well with me because of the cold, theres hardly any dirt from when i pressure wash it though.:33:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Lots of products out there to hide stuff but actualy polishing plastic is a tall order. Any level of abracive..even 3000g will leave marks in plastic so most of us use a product that hides small stuff. I used to use SunOfAGun but just switch over to SC1 Sylicone Detailer. Great product. Use it on everything.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

^^^:agreed: i use sc1 and love it works great and smells good lol it hides scratches and dirt plus makes it easier to clean the next time


----------



## billbros (Oct 30, 2011)

Ok ill have to try that sc1. the water is going to be turned off at my garage here shortly for the winter so the pipe doesnt freeze haha so ill have to try that stuff out to make it easy at the car wash.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

I seem to have the most luck with Meguiars Tire Shine Aerosol, but the local parts store didn't have it. Hides scratches the best, has a great smell, and it makes the plastics look brand new. Guess I'm going to need to get some now that the other have failed.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Do a search in the general section. We have a thread for this.


----------

